# '70 GTO Engine advise



## Mike2005Vette (Sep 6, 2009)

I am new here and have a question. I hope this is within the rules of this forum. I need some advise on how to go about selling a engine out of my 1970GTO. Long story short. I was hit by another car in 1989. I sold the car minus engine in 1989 to a guy that was restoring a 70 Judge. I had a completely new drivetrain in the car at the time of the accident. I had hoped to some day buy another GTO and put my engine in it after rebuilding it. Since then (last year) I bought a 05 Corvette. My engine is an original as in has never been opened up or rebuilt. It has about 80k miles on it. It was a 70 GTO Manual. Engine Code WT with RAMIII heads. Engine is complete from the Flywheel to the waterpump. Any sugestions on what this would be worth? Thanks in advance. Mike


----------



## wallawallaron (Jul 16, 2009)

Check ebay. You might be surprised what that engine is worth. I saw a RA III engine go for over 10K to a guy who wanted a numbers matching for his RAIV. Check out want ads on PY Online Forums
I have a 68 GTO and would love to have the original engine back, but the previous owner had the engine rebuilt and the re builder kept the WS block. SUbstituted a YC . Yes I am pissed. everything else is there but the block was serial numbered. 

Ron


----------

